# When to stop feeding?



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

Hello!

What do you mean by,. "most of the frames are filled, save for three or four"?

Do you mean filled with sugar syrup or is the comb/foundation not drawn out? If the queen is laying normally and the bees are raising brood, they need at least 5-6 of open frames to raise brood to build up the colony. You don't want them to fill up the frames too much [with syrup] at this time of year so that the queen has very little space to lay eggs. With some established hives that can bring in lots of nectar at this time of year, this can cause swarming. The brood will probably grow better on honey also. It's summer, I think you could stop feeding.

I put a second deep box on a package that was installed in the first week of May about eight days ago.


----------



## jgas19 (May 19, 2009)

Thank you for the information. I think I may be a tad overdue to add another deep. If conditions are favorable, I will get right to it tomorrow!


----------



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

For new colonies, I feed until they have drawn comb on two deeps. Add the second deep when they have drawn comb on 80% of the first deep.


----------



## louborges (May 16, 2009)

From all I read Its still not clear when to stop feeding. especially here in Northern New Mexico where the nectar flow is spotty. I started a package of bees first week of May and started feeding them a quart a day. They slowed down after two weeks but quickly increased their consumption after a few days. The hive has grown in size. I now have a medium super on top to increase the brood chamber. I was told to continue feeding until they build comb on the top medium which they have. I am now filling the a quart size feeder three times a day. We have been getting some rain and there are lots of flowers around. Should I force them to find their own food or should I stop. If stopping feeding is a problem how will I know?


----------



## Ardilla (Jul 17, 2006)

Lou, you should be fine to stop feeding. There is some nectar around because of the few rains we have had - and it should only get better in the monsoon. You should see nectar and maybe some capped honey in the cells. If you don't see any nectar or honey, then maybe consider adding feed. Sometimes they will consume it as fast as they collect it - but I like to see some stored food for insurance. As you mentioned, our flows are spotty, but so far May/June has been a little better than the last few years (some rather than no nectar).


----------

